# Volvo Anti-Skid Service Required



## NickyK (10 Jul 2011)

Hi,

2006 Volvo S40. Anti-Skid Service Required warning message came up as I started it this morning. Any ideas? Have read about problems with ABS etc at massive cost to repair and also about volvo covering cost as it's a regular problem. I had the rear brake pads changed about 3 weeks ago and 3 tyres are due to be replaced.
Booked a holiday last week and knew something would come up!!!

Thanks,

Nicky

I have since been on the volvofourums.co.uk website. Appears Volvo are covering the cost as it's a manufacturing fault. I brought the car in from UK, would my car still be covered in Ireland? 

Thanks,

Nicky


----------



## NickyK (11 Jul 2011)

Volvo Waterford rang this morning to say depending on the age of the car and the service history of the car Volvo usually cover the total cost or make a contribution towards it.
How should I proceed in dealing with them regarding 1. I imported the car from the UK and 2. It was serviced by my own independent mechanic since I imported it.

Thanks,

Nicky


----------



## dahamsta (11 Jul 2011)

If it's a manufacturing fault, Volvo should correct it whether or which. I'd be inclined to talk to [broken link removed] direct about this, dealers can be very hit and miss on official lines.


----------



## Mers1 (11 Jul 2011)

NickyK, 

I had same problem with my V50, only by chance I read here about safety recalls and sure enough, the make and year were up for recall.  I called Volvo Ireland directly in the first instance, who confirmed my call was on a recall list, this also meant that when I set up the appointment with the Volvo garage I had all the information I needed.  It also turned out that there was a second recall with the cooling system.  Volvo were meant to contact people but depending on where the car was bought they seem to be having tracing issues.  Thankfully all costs were covered.  Have a look at this link, it should help you.

good luck.


----------



## NickyK (13 Jul 2011)

Just a quick update. Volvo Waterford offered to pay half the cost or parts, labour and vat. I still have to pay €430. I rang Volvo in Dublin and complained that in my opinion it is unreasonable for a part costing almost €1000 to fail in a car 5 years old. Am I expecting too much from Volvo? She recognised there was a problem with brake control modules on alot of the cars. 
She asked me to send her any invoices I had relating to services and repairs to the car to assess my loyalty to the brand. Obviously I have all of those!!!
That's it for now.


----------



## dahamsta (13 Jul 2011)

What has loyalty to the brand got to do with it? Again, if it's a manufacturing fault, they should fix it FOC.


----------



## Troy McClure (14 Jul 2011)

NickyK said:


> Just a quick update. Volvo Waterford offered to pay half the cost or parts, labour and vat. I still have to pay €430. I rang Volvo in Dublin and complained that in my opinion it is unreasonable for a part costing almost €1000 to fail in a car 5 years old. Am I expecting too much from Volvo? She recognised there was a problem with brake control modules on alot of the cars.
> She asked me to send her any invoices I had relating to services and repairs to the car to assess my loyalty to the brand. Obviously I have all of those!!!
> That's it for now.


 
This happened to me also. I thought service meant a regular service so I did nothing about it until car was due a service over 3 months later. The garage told me that if the car was 60 months or under Volvo would cover the whole cost, but if it was 61-80 mths old I would have to pay half. Car was 62mths old at this point. The garage were doing what they were directed so I got onto Volvo Ireland. She said if I showed a volvo service history she would do something for me. They ended up paying for the part and we halved the labour cost. The part was the big cost. I end up having to put about 120€ toward it. My car was also bought in UK.


----------



## Jazz01 (14 Jul 2011)

Hi... wife's car s40 had reported same issue... back to garage a few  times (car bought second hand), 1 yr guarantee... Car would just report  issue when driving & then give you a few mins to pull into the side of the  road before it cut out or would just fail to start when you turn the  key inthe morning... very annoying / dangerous... Anyway, they replaced the sensors in  the wheel, happened again few weeks later. In for more diagnostics... sent report back  to UK Volvo the second time -week later issue fixed... in the end it was a fault with  the EGR (Exhaust Gas Recirculation) valve... That was replaced & no  issue since...

Talking to a mechanic in there, he mentioned that the "Anti-Skid  warning" covers a multitude ... diagnostics of the error codes are the  only thing... so make sure the Volvo garage have the latest diagnostics.


----------



## NickyK (14 Jul 2011)

Troy McClure said:


> This happened to me also. I thought service meant a regular service so I did nothing about it until car was due a service over 3 months later. The garage told me that if the car was 60 months or under Volvo would cover the whole cost, but if it was 61-80 mths old I would have to pay half. Car was 62mths old at this point. The garage were doing what they were directed so I got onto Volvo Ireland. She said if I showed a volvo service history she would do something for me. They ended up paying for the part and we halved the labour cost. The part was the big cost. I end up having to put about 120€ toward it. My car was also bought in UK.


 
Thanks Troy,

Just wondering you get your car serviced in a Volvo garage?


----------



## Troy McClure (15 Jul 2011)

Yes I did have vovlo service history. But funny enough I have a friend up the country who imported same car (06) and light came on last month. Car was 63 months old and he didn't have volvo service history, but the repaired it as fully covered.
Think that was in a volvo garage in Dundalk.


----------

